

Drew Houston of Dropbox (YC S07) speaks at UC Berkeley - krtl
http://startup.berkeley.edu/2010/02/01/drew-houston-of-dropbox/

======
JacobAldridge
Initially, a great insight into what geeks and pizza look like at Berkley. The
first 2.14 is Drew's background - Dropbox gets a mention and discussion (with
stable camera) from there on.

------
jlm382
This is just the start of many more videos we'll be posting... sorry for the
shakiness, this was our first!

\- Current CSUA Pres

~~~
uggedal
Any chance of getting mp3s of the videos? I don't really have time to watch
video, but could listen to these while I'm doing manual labor.

------
grinich
Here's a more direct talk by Drew at Startup Bootcamp last fall.

<http://www.youtube.com/startupbootcamp#p/u/1/eaJKPCdimLA>

------
mynameishere
Great cinematography there. Really. I mean, just point that fucker at random
shit. Maybe the wall. Maybe your pants legs. Maybe the desk. Maybe some people
who are focused on their diet sodas. Maybe just shake it around a bit. No,
wait. Shake it around the whole time. Whatever you do, don't do this: Focus
the camera steadily on the person who is speaking. Cripe.

~~~
koko775
If you want to complain, I'd advise you to email us and say so, or volunteer
to do the camera work. The CSUA doesn't _have_ to film this, but does. This is
strictly extra, using (last I checked) a flipcam, and an unpaid student who's
mainly watching. As far as I know, we have $0 budgeted to recording.

\--CSUA member and former president

~~~
koko775
P.S. Sorry if I came off as rude, I was really only trying to make a
suggestion.

